# Non-tourist visa question



## UKman1980 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

First thanks for the sticky visa thread Song Si) - it was very informative.

New to the forum & I have a few questions, one which involves a girl I've been seeing a year but I'll get to that in another thread.

My questions is with a 30 day non tourist via I must leave to a non neighbouring country then re-enter to acquire another 30 day non tourist visa - is this correct? So Say for example I flew vietnam this would be ok?

Likewise if I go to laos which is a neighbouring country I would only be eligible for a 15 day non tourist visa upon reentry - correct?

Can I repeat these processes over and over continually or is there a limit? (like 3 entries every 6 months etc)?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Yes you get a 30 day permit to stay each time you arrive by air, 15 if by land.

Phnom Penh at present is the best place to get a double-entry Tourist Visa, if you book well in advance there's often good flight deals there Bangkok-PP with Air Asia, or can take the bus. And it's a wonderful place to visit for a few days too.

I have been told there was once a limit on how many days a person could be here without eg Work Visa, and that it was 270 out of 365 days - there is no such restriction now.


----------



## bkkdave (Aug 27, 2011)

Get a 1 year multi entry non O visa eveytime you cross any boarder via air or land you get 90 days.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

If you come from one of 43 stipulated countries, you don't need a visa - you get a 30 day stamp on arrival - it is not a visa as such. If you enter by land you get 15 days.

There appears to be no restrictions on how many times you can do this - however it is really totally up to the immigration officer in front of you as whether or not you are admitted to the kingdom.

As advised above - if you intend to stay in the country for up to a year, you are much better off getting a MULTIPLE ENTRY non immigrant "O" visa - this must be obtained BEFORE arrival in Thailand. You are allowed up to 90 days each time you enter the kingdom for up to one year.
Essentially you can come and go as you like.


----------



## beberose (Feb 19, 2011)

hello all,
How about retirement visa in Thailand... I understand that you must be 50 yrs old and over. My husband is 55 and I'm 45. Does anyone know if I'm eligible even though I'm under 50 but married to someone who's over 50? If not, is the one year visa my only option? 
Also, if you have the one year visa, why do we have to do a "visa run" to get 90 days at a time? 
Can't we just get the 90 days extension in the country instead of leaving?
It all seems frustrating...
Any info you can provide is greatly appreciated...Thanks! (by the way we're coming from the US)


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

beberose said:


> hello all,
> How about retirement visa in Thailand... I understand that you must be 50 yrs old and over. My husband is 55 and I'm 45. Does anyone know if I'm eligible even though I'm under 50 but married to someone who's over 50? If not, is the one year visa my only option?
> Also, if you have the one year visa, why do we have to do a "visa run" to get 90 days at a time?
> Can't we just get the 90 days extension in the country instead of leaving?
> ...


Can't answer about a 45 year old spouse. Retirement age is 50 though......... if you have a retirement "O" visa I don't think thou need to leave. just sign at your local immigration.

Basically an "O" visa is valid for stays of 90days over a one year period - and as pointed out if you enter right at the end of that period you may get another 90 days effectively extending the 1 year period by up to an extra 90 days.

The standard "O" visa requires that you exit and re-enter...why? Well you'll need to take that up with immigration who are perhaps one of the most irrational institutions in Thailand.
however Thailand has been under a lot of pressure from the States etc to keep an eye on immigration - ever since a Taliban or El Qaeda man was found living in the country.

THe result has been a series of periodic and irrational changes in regulations - to make things more complicated, these are all enforced inconsistently.
I'd contact the local honorary consul in whatever country you are in and talk to them about this. 

If you get a job and a work permit then you will need a "B" visa - very similar to an "O" in effect, but if you have a work permit you don't leave - just sign on every 90 days. 
BTW - work permits are not that easy to get and are job and location specific.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If your spouse is over 50 and obtains a "retirement-visa", you'll be eligible for a dependent visa, since you're married to the main visa-holder.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs website

reading that page, would it it also be a Non-Immigrant 'O' visa?

_other activities as follows: to stay with the family, . . .​_
'O' category also covers retirement.


----------



## beberose (Feb 19, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> If your spouse is over 50 and obtains a "retirement-visa", you'll be eligible for a dependent visa, since you're married to the main visa-holder.


thanks! that's the response i want to read!....i'll check again with the thai embassy since i'm getting conflicting answers....

also do you or anybody out there know a thai retirement service or a lawyer?
any info would be greatly appreciated...
thanks in advance. this forum rocks!
bebe


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

beberose said:


> thanks! that's the response i want to read!....i'll check again with the thai embassy since i'm getting conflicting answers....
> 
> also do you or anybody out there know a thai retirement service or a lawyer?
> any info would be greatly appreciated...
> ...


No experiences and no shares, but try this one: Thai Retirement Visa for US Citizens | Requirements for Retiring in Thailand which is rather expensive. 

Visit the www.mfa.go.th site and you will find all info on retirement-visa in Thailand.


----------



## beberose (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for all the info!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

see siam legal. Never used them but have seen them advertise legal services including visas.


----------

